# Not my Skyline,but one of my other cars



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Even if its not a GTR,its a special car that i own since 4 years,bought it standard in Sweden(Malmö) and modified it more and more,this is what it looks now.
Last october i had an accident home from a 1/4mile race,some assh*le drove into my left side.The car got hardly damaged and the long rebuild,incl welded rollcage,new everything(and i mean everything).........................it is coming on the finishline.Hope to finish it this week,just some hoses in the fuelsystem and ignitioncoils to do,then it should run.

Spec should be good for 600+ horses on 100oktan fuel,2 Liter forged engine,AMS GT35R,Autronic SM4 ECU,Autronic CDI,ATS tripleplate carbon clutch,Tein Super Racing Suspension,Powerflex bushes everywhere,AIM Display,Recaro Raceseats........ The list goes on and on,to make it short,i spend so much money,i can never sell it again:chuckle: (but,i will never do that,so i dont care):smokin: 

carbontrunk 








AIM dash on carbon 








Did i tell you i like carbon:chuckle: 








Tein:smokin: 








ATS clutch:








ATS puzzle 








Rebuild gearbox back in








Everything is painted,even the underfloor:chuckle: 








Enginebay:squintdan ,not finished yet









Here are my 2 numberplatebrothers together If you have good eyes,you´ll spot my GTR in the back









Alex

Ps: dont ask me about the wheels,will buy new ones next year,but for this year,they have to stay,as im not sure what wheels i go for,and as its sh*t weather in germany i dont care about the wheels at the moment:chuckle:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Awesome car:smokin: 

Terje.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Congrats Alex. Your TME looks so awesome! I know when you started this rebuild....It was a long time ago, but know your car is amazing! Lot of carbon fiber. i love it

take care. 

cheers andres


----------



## Atropoides (May 24, 2007)

Nice pics of a very nice car :bowdown1: .....


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good. :]


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

That's stunning, very very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Tis nice, I like.:smokin: 
Don't think I would really use it cos it's just too clean!!!


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

That is an awesome EVO! I wish we had that model in the U.S. Have to make due with the 8/9 for now.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Awsome, really like clean evo's that's built the right way! :bowdown1:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

That is fantastic mate, really really special car. 
Lovely collection you have there. Seen a couple of the stroked AMS GT35R powered evo's, absolute monsters. Hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@MeLLoN Stu: Should all be fine,as the engine is the only piece i didnt touch:chuckle: 

Engine did run 1 year in that combination,did not make problems,so it should be fine,as i just did upgrades to the weak points,but need to map the ecu new,as i upgraded from the autronic plug&play board to the SM4,and this is a universal ecu with its own wiring loom............. lot of work there,even when i canm use most infos from the old ecu to have a startingbase...

@all who think its too clean to be driven: its clean,everywhere,but i build it to drive it,and not for show&shine contests,so it will see the Nürburgring,Hockenheim and hopefully Spa(next MLR/GTROC-Trip) as often as possible.


----------



## Mr Gee (May 14, 2004)

Very Very Nice -


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

I wish I could find one for sale...


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

Very very nice car!
I quess it will be a beast when it's up'n running.




EvolutionVI said:


> as i upgraded from the autronic plug&play board to the SM4


Why did you decide to exchange the pnp version?
Whats the difference?
Isnt the pnp version developed from a sm4 (thats what i have been told)?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

noice.

bet it flies


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

HenrikE said:


> Why did you decide to exchange the pnp version?
> Whats the difference?
> Isnt the pnp version developed from a sm4 (thats what i have been told)?



The Evo 6 p&p board is not developed from the SM4,just the Evo 9 board,all the other boards will be made like the SM4 later,but not yet.

Alex


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> The Evo 6 p&p board is not developed from the SM4,just the Evo 9 board,all the other boards will be made like the SM4 later,but not yet.
> 
> Alex


Aaa ok i see... 
From autronic's site:
Mitsubishi Lancer EVO 9 replacement board. Allows full control of MIVIC. This board is based on the SM4 model ECU.

I was just curious why you wanted to change it as in if the pnp version wasnt no good.
Then i know


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Small vid from my weekend:

2 of my cars @Drifttraining Boxberg/Germany

The wagon is without sound,as it was raining and they filmed inside the car


----------



## Pez301 (May 29, 2007)

i love the half painted carbon trunk mates , do you have more pic of that nice ass ?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Pez301 said:


> i love the half painted carbon trunk mates , do you have more pic of that nice ass ?


Will put some new ones up soon,as its beginning to snow here and i want to take some pics on snow:smokin:


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

^^ i filmed the car. you should all hear the sound of that beast in nature. Awsome. nice work alex


----------

